# USB Card Reader



## Diddle (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo User,

wollte ein paar bilder von meiner SD Card via Card Reader von Tevion in
den Pc einlesen, hat bis jetzt auch wunderbar funktioniert, und nun zeigt der USB Massenspeicher dieses Bild ( unten angefügt ).

Hab schon fast alles ausprobiert:
-Treiber neu instaliert obwohl das garnicht nötig gewesen wäre bei Win2k 
-zuletzt inst. Software deinst.
-mit purgatio die Registry und sonsiges gereinigt.
- versucht den USB massen speicher zu deinst. und wieder neu Inst.
klappte aber auch nicht den sofort kam wieder das bild das in hier eingefügt habe.

Nun stehen im Gerätemanager zusätzlich 2 SCSI Datenträger die ich nicht habe , wie bringe ich die unter Win2k weg ?


Please help

Gruß Diddle


----------

